# Lekarze > Forum urologiczne >  Pieczenie odbytu przyczyny

## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam

Piszę tutaj z nadzieją, że ktoś będzie wiedział jakie mogą być przyczyny tego, że od dwóch dni podczas oddawania kału i chwilę po, strasznie piecze mnie odbyt.
Jakie mogą być przyczyny pieczenia odbytu?
Proszę o pomoc?

----------


## focus9

Najlepiej w tej sprawie skonsultować się bezpośrednio z chirurgiem, najlepiej proktologiem. Takie objawy mogą sugerować żylaki odbytu. Badanie przez lekarza powinno wyjaśnić sytuację.

----------

